# Pictures of my pictures being used by the Bronx Zoo



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have received the pictures of the shuttles and signs being used by the Bronx Zoo. I think they came out very nice. I really like the shuttles. If you have a chance to go to the zoo, and see them let me know how they look up close. I may make the trip myself, but will be later this summer.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Very cool Kyle...

s


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, i'm very happy with how they came out. Now I just need to go see them... 



Scott said:


> Very cool Kyle...
> 
> s


----------



## rc_racer_007 (Apr 11, 2004)

really cool kyle! congrats! but why did they use the leuc so much? lol

aj

http://www.zombo.com <---funny


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Kyle,

That's AWESOME! I hope you had a good copyright license written up! I'm sure this is only a preview of things to come.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Not sure, thought there was going to be another azureus pic, but I still like it.



rc_racer_007 said:


> really cool kyle! congrats! but why did they use the leuc so much? lol
> 
> aj
> 
> http://www.zombo.com <---funny


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, and yes my name is on the shuttles, in small print on the top right. There maybe other uses, still talking and going over some other documents for the them.



Homer said:


> Kyle,
> 
> That's AWESOME! I hope you had a good copyright license written up! I'm sure this is only a preview of things to come.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Well I'm going there this upcoming weekend so I will try and take more pics and post them on Monday.

Rob


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Thats really cool Kyle, congrats.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very cool, let me know how they look up-close...



rjmarchisi said:


> Well I'm going there this upcoming weekend so I will try and take more pics and post them on Monday.
> 
> Rob


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, I am very proud...



mindcrash said:


> Thats really cool Kyle, congrats.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I wish i could see em in person, they look great! Congrats

Ryan


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*you should be proud....*

Don't cry on us Kyle.... :wink: 



kyle1745 said:


> Thanks, I am very proud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: you should be proud....*

LOL, na, but I will have to go see them some time.



melissa68 said:


> Don't cry on us Kyle.... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

*re*

how did they get in contact with you? and is that all they used your pics for?


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

R u at work right now Zach, sorry for post highjack. Come through after work. Im not going to Bloomfield today. Oh, and very cool Kyle, i would love to have some pics on public display. What were you doing Zach, searching Kyle's old post stalker style.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: re*

One of the media directors there found me and we worked out the usages and etc. 


zachwright said:


> how did they get in contact with you? and is that all they used your pics for?


----------

